# Where to buy bulk frozen rats and mice?



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello, where would you say is the best place online to buy in bulk frozen rats and mice?


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

A&N frozen foods, good prices and have never had any problems with making an order or deliverys.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

frozen direct are good. Frozen Direct - Frozen rats, mice, rodents and birds for animal food, taxidermy and dissection classes good prices, and the stuff comes very fast. I use em for all mine.


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

you could try these Extra Large Locusts Bugs R Us Livefood


----------



## VickyF (Feb 2, 2010)

frozen direct are good got my order today of chicks and mice.postage is only 11.99 up to 20kg some postage i've seen is £20 +


----------



## Wonga16 (Aug 24, 2010)

try us, Home - Urban-Exotics

its all reasonably priced and our postage is not riduculous as some sites are, we only charge you exactly the same as what we get charged

Also you'll get 10% off if its your first order.


----------

